

Mysterious Statistical Law May Finally Have an Explanation - JDDunn9
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/tracy-widom-mysterious-statistical-law/?mbid=social_fb

======
gwern
Reprint of [http://www.quantamagazine.org/20141015-at-the-far-ends-
of-a-...](http://www.quantamagazine.org/20141015-at-the-far-ends-of-a-new-
universal-law/) which was previously submitted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8477811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8477811)

